# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Interviewing and Talking to Dream Characters

## Ellie R

Hello!

I'm quite new to lucid dreaming; I started working at it a few months ago but my attempts tapered off after only having one or two lucid dreams with very limited control. I've recently wanted to get back into it, but I have a few questions about the nature of dream characters.

I've read that dream characters are basically just like 'puppets' and often don't give meaningful answers to questions, but I've also heard of people hosting interviews with favorite characters from fiction or deceased people. 

My questions are:

1) How would a dream character respond if you attempted to actually have an intellectual conversation with him? Would he act like the character he's supposed to be (eg. if he's a DC of Batman, would he actually give answers that Batman might give?)

2) Do dream characters have personalities? Are all dream characters basically the same?

3) I don't have much experiences with LDing, but for me interacting with realistic DCs of fictional characters from real-life would be one of the most interesting experiences of a lucid dream. Does this actually work, have you tried it, and do you think that pursuing tactile experiences instead is more rewarding than messing about with DCs?

----------


## Carôusoul

> Hello!
> 
> I'm quite new to lucid dreaming; I started working at it a few months ago but my attempts tapered off after only having one or two lucid dreams with very limited control. I've recently wanted to get back into it, but I have a few questions about the nature of dream characters.
> 
> I've read that dream characters are basically just like 'puppets' and often don't give meaningful answers to questions, but I've also heard of people hosting interviews with favorite characters from fiction or deceased people. 
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) How would a dream character respond if you attempted to actually have an intellectual conversation with him? Would he act like the character he's supposed to be (eg. if he's a DC of Batman, would he actually give answers that Batman might give?)
> ...




Just think about what a dream character is. By definition it is a creation of your mind and by extension your dream and your lucidity.

Obviously what this means is that they act how you create them to act. There are no set rules of "how they usually act" or whatever because they are absolutely conjured. They are not individuals, they are not even things. They are a part of you. 



Interviewing is one of the lesser things I've done in a dream, however I have spoken to people of note, and am always aware at least to an extent that I have an influence over them

But I must stress that this is strictly me, and my mindset, and my way of dreaming. it will be unique for you and you will create this world in your own way baby.

So although i don't want to just reiterate the puppet thing, it is basically the right idea. But the difference of course is that unlike a puppet, you can feel as if you have no control at all over the other person, they can be a fully convincing real person, for all you can tell. 

In a lucid dream you can achieve _anything_ you personally desire within the limits of your mind and experience, be that a genuine person to interview or a snowy and darkened peak of a mountain.

Think about it from this perspective, my love.

----------


## Alric

I think its more or less random. From my own experience and from what I hear from other people a lot, you can get anything. People who are just totally clueless. People who act like they are supposed to or how you would expect them to. People who act the way you want to. People who know you are dreaming. And perhaps the strangest are the ones who like to screw around with you.

Yes, there are dream characters who will mess with you. For example a dream character might appear and claim he is another person who entered your dream through astrial projection, say he hates you then force you out of the dream, where you will promptly wake up.

I would say most don't really have strong personalities, but there are defenitly some that do. They range from basically dolls you can do anything with, to people you could almost swear are real.

----------


## Ellie R

Thanks so much for the information; I'll just have to try it for myself and see what they do once I get a little more practice... and I actually just had my first lucid dream in several months last night, not much control but it's very encouraging  ::D:

----------


## Drokens

I've tried twice now to talk to DCs during lucid dreams and they always just talk to me in gibberish. One little black boy I talked to yelled "Brownies" a lot and the other was a random girl I found who immediately started pushing toward me and saying "Thank you." over and over as she tried to make out with me. As you can see, I'm still trying to get my lucid dreams under control.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Dream characters are aspects of you and/or your subconscious. They are symbols. The symbolism of dreams is a very powerful language to get in touch with. You will find that deeper parts of your psyche that you are not ordinarily aware of will be communicating with you. If you dream of your teacher in second grade it is really you. If you dream of your mother, father, sister, brother or even a stranger they are all you. If you are in a car the car can represent your body and instinctual drive. Characters may speak in riddles that appear to be nonsense but pay attention to puns and double meanings. A building you are in could be your whole psyche/self, try taking out the walls, go to the basement and the attic. Clean it up and let the sun shine in. 
The symbolism of dreams is fascinating but it is an individual thing. Nobody can tell you what your dream means. They can share ideas. But there are some universal themes.

However, I digress. Talking to your DCs is great and they will tell you nonsense and some great stuff. But the more you realize that it is really deep parts of you talking to you and you learn how important it is to listen, the better the information you will get.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

realistic dc from real life?
   I have dreamt that I was Jack Sparrow and I was selling some guy's boat to another Jack Sparrow. I've mostly dreamt of movie characters or movie stars. And David Letterman once, but he is not fictional.
   The way to do it is you summon them. There are many methods for this. The easiest is to go to a door and say the person's name and know that they will be on the other side of the door. Then you open it. Or you can go to where you know they are at. For example, go to Neverland to see Peter Pan.

----------


## snowaie

I've talked to my DC's, and said something (many times, because I heard other people did it before, and I wanted to see how they'd react) like " you know you're all part of my mind", and "you're fake and part of my dream" and "you're just someone in my dream"


they all respond with something simple, every time, with same mood like "yea" or " i know"

----------


## J.D.

> a DC of Batman



Am I the only one who spotted this? Eh? ...Too geeky?

In response to the question, DC's vary wildly in my experience.  They can range from braindead morons to verbally articulate tricksters.

----------


## Elem3nt0

This morning i kept showing all my dream characters my 6 fingers and they didnt give a damn lol. I was like dude look at this, i got six fingers, im dreaming, you a part of my dream! They just didnt care lol.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I remember one of my early lucid dreams before I knew anything about it. I started telling the DCs "this is a dream! This isn't real!" Some wouldn't respond, some would say something like "Is this some sort of eastern philosophy?" or "How do I realize this is a dream? Should I meditate every day? How long does it take?" They didn't get it. They still thought that it was real and that I was enlightened or something. I kept saying "No! THIS RIGHT NOW IS A DREAM! WAKE UP!" and they still thought that I was just a Guru or something.
  Later when I started studying yoga and Buddhism I always remembered this dream and thought about that must be how the enlightened feel about the seekers. The spiritual seekers that go to see the Gurus all reminded me of these DCs. Funny...

----------


## Tisha

Dream Characters remain unpredictable, no matter what level of control you have over your dream. I've had several conversation dreams with my dream characters, One time I had spoken to an old man about the purpose of dreaming, another time I spoke to a voice in the sky about some absurd prophecy, Last night I talked to two DC about their purpose as DC and how they felt being figments of my imagination. One just replied with "Bubblegum' and another actually said that they were not completely linked with how I felt- Merely how I thought. 

  They are extensions of our thoughts but they remain foreign to us because we don't know what they will say or do. A dream character can be manipulated to look a certain way, but there actions remain whole independent from what we want. My theory is that their behavior is controlled by a different level of subconsciousness, when Lucid dreaming we only become aware of a our subconscious- and are able to manipulate the surroundings, appearances, and even our own actions- but the behaviors of our DC remain uninfluenced most of time. 

As for DC that take one realistic appearances of people we know- it can be easily undone by calling them out on it. One DC paraded around as my father, as soon as I told him he wasn't, the facade broke and some deformed figure was left. 

I only take to my DC in times when I'm feeling particularly philosophical,  Other times I simply go along with the charade they are playing, knowing that it is a dream and just taking advantage of the situation.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Instead of talking to them, just ignore them. They are a-holes.

----------


## Elucive

> Instead of talking to them, just ignore them. They are a-holes.



Lmfao. So true.

----------


## diert

Dream chars will react the way you think they will.After all they are u subconsious mind

----------


## Philosopher8659

You find out by doing it. 

The responses one gets in a lucid dream vary with the individual. 

It depends on how lucid you are, and the clarity of mind in conversation, and the level of one's progress.

----------


## Puffin

DCs are a part of the dream, therefore they can be controlled. Usually.

In most of my LDs, I have near total control over DCs' actions, but I can't control what they wear or whether they look exactly like I envisioned them. They're always a bit "off" in that regard. If you expect to have a legitimate conversation with a DC, and expect them to reply sanely, I'm sure they will. Although I haven't had a long talk with one in my lucids, I'm planning on trying it sometime. People you know in real life, and made-up characters are equally able to be controlled IMO.

Then again, sometimes dreams are tricky. There's always going to be instances where DCs don't reply properly, or simply shout out useless garbage. In this case, unless you know the DC very well or have extremely powerful expectations about their reactions/answers, there's not much you can do. If you were to summon Batman and try talking to him, for instance, he may reply properly if you anticipate what his answers will be, but you can't just ask/say something and expect a reply without thinking about it.

It helps to daydream about a conversation and the DC's replies during the day. I've found that helps with a lot of my lucid tasks, teleportation, etc.

----------


## Philosopher8659

And, one very important item, A lot depends on your conception of the dream character. 

Do you interact as if it were a fiction? And, if you want answers, you have to be clear in your mind that the dream is not the source of itself. You must be clear in your mind of whom or what you are asking the question.

----------

